# Cost of building front porch



## Newbie! (25 Mar 2011)

We live in an ex corpo terraced house and are thinking of building on a small front porch. Just big enough to hold a buggy and a few coats. I'd be thinking of one window and new front door. Not sure on pitched or slanted roof. Nothing fancy though. 

Has anyone done anything similar and if so, could they give an idea on the cost? Sorry for not having measurements? 

Also, has anyone taken out their front garden and put in a driveway themselves? I reckon my dad would hire a minidigger and dig it out but not sure of other costs. Again, nothing fancy but just to gravel it.

thanks.


----------



## keithrf900 (27 Mar 2011)

You would be looking at 2-3 grand for the porch(all in). Depending on what way you want it. As for your driveway just watch out for pipes and gas when your digging it out.


----------

